# Rye Whiskey



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

Some time back I went to an open house at Ranger Creek, a very small brewery/distillery. They offered 3 drink tickets, one of which could be for whiskey, which I did as they had their then new .44 Caliber rye bourbon, which I was quite interested in as I found I love rye beers.

This was excellent! It has had me looking around for others, especially since their rye version is quite hard to find. So far I've had Wild Turkey, another of my favorites, as well as Bulleit and Knob Hill, which to me lack the upfront rye flavor I enjoy, but are rather smooth and nice.

I recently bought something I've not seen, Jefferson's straight rye whiskey aged 10 yrs and 94 proof. Has anyone had this before?

Can anyone recommend a flavorful rye whiskey?


----------



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

So I decided to pour a drink…

Not as flavorful as I had hoped for but quite smooth. I'd say it's not dissimilar to the Bulleit and Knob Hill ryes.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

Not sure if you have it down there but I enjoy Rittenhouse Rye. Bonus is that it's very reasonably priced too.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sazerac Rye is great
Colonel E.H.Taylor
High West gets good reviews


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Templeton Rye, prohibition style


----------



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks fellas. I'll look next time I'm out there.

How do your recommendations compare to any of the ones I mentioned?


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

rodwha said:


> How do your recommendations compare to any of the ones I mentioned?


I've not come across Ranger Creek up here. Maybe it's more local. But I very much enjoy Wild Turkey Rye 101 - the old version. I think Rittenhouse is just a touch sweeter than the Wild Turkey.


----------



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

Ranger Creek is very small/local. It certainly doesn't make it out of TX, but even here I don't think it goes far, especially the rye.

I'm not sure, but I think my previous bottle was the 81 proof (Wild Turkey), and my new one certainly is.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

You're correct if you bought it in the last couple of years. Wild Turkey Rye used to be 101 but they discontinued it and changed it over to 81. Many would say it was a big step down in quality as well as proof. I've heard they're bringing back the Rye 101, but so far just in larger bottles. And not sure if it's the same "recipe" as the original 101 of a few years ago.

I've got a few bottles of the original 101 bunkered. The Rittenhouse is Bottled in Bond (100 proof) but don't let that scare you... it's good stuff.


----------



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm all good with higher proofing. I drank standard 101 quite a bit. I switched from thinking Crown was great, and not that it isn't smooth and good, but I feel I found better (for a few reasons). Who needs a blend?

I wasn't aware of rye whiskey until maybe a year ago ( or less). Beer has mostly kept my attention, especially since I realized there was something other than Bud, which I despise these days...


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

High West Rendezvous Rye is the best I've had by far. I must admit my experience with rye is limited due to budget and my current preoccupation with bourbon. This bottle, in the mid $50s range, is about as far upscale as I'm willing to go for a special occasion / reward for myself. Disclaimers aside, this is a well-reviewed whiskey. 

Bulleit is a good value for rye, but I don't drink it neat because I'd rather sip bourbon at its price point. I always keep some on hand for cocktails though. It's great for the classics: Old Fashioned, Manhattan, Sazerac, etc. 

Willett Family Estate is on my wish list, but I can't find it now that I'm ready to pull the trigger (aggravating how often that happens, heh). I think Sazerac 6yr aka "Baby Saz" is next on my list to pick up.


----------



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

$50 would be about my limit too, and I'm usually not well enough behaved to earn it!

I typically drink mine 50/50 with water unless I'm only having one or two. I certainly do prefer neat though.

I just realized you live in Valdosta. I was there back in the late 80's as we were stationed at Moody. Sure did love fishing in Mission Lake and Grassy Pond! Those gators sure do keep you on your toes though! Did some dumb stuff!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like Templeton Rye a lot.

I also recommend Sazerac, very tasty.

I've been enjoying some (ri)1 as well...not as good as other ryes I've had, but it's still pretty darn good.


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

Jefferson is actually pretty good. A lot of it down here in the south. My favorite go to is Bulleit. Both are very similar.


----------



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

Bulleit, Jefferson, and Knob Hill are all good. Nice and smooth. But just moderate on the rye flavor.


----------



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

I tried Herman Marshall rye whiskey yesterday and found it fairly good. Not quite as smooth but with a nice rye flavor.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know if you can find it in Texas, but Corsair Distillery makes a rye whiskey called Ryemageddon which uses malted and chocolate rye. Daggone is it gooood!


----------

